# Is it Dangerous!?



## silencer (Jun 3, 2003)

I know the common answer would be - don't waste your time, just keep a balanced diet with high protein, get sufficient rest and train hard.
But I was wondering whether taking anything pro-hormone, which increases testosterone or growth hormone would  harm my health, I don't want to go bald, grow womans tits and get a shrivled penis or something.. maybe that is all anti-propaganda, but I would like to know... and I am 170lbs and 18 years old.
And would it be effective taking supplements such as creatine with it.. ie stacking it with others -I only have glutamine,protein,creatine and zinc...

I was thinking of purchasing something on the lines of 

Norateen  

http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/norateen2/index.php3

Please advise me.

-Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, you are liable to get the common answer, but I also think you'll get some other answers too.  I personally did not have any growth with the pro-hormone that I took.  I thought it was a waste.  However there are a few people here that have taken several diff. things and will give you some positive feedback.  Just keep checking back, they will prob. answer your question.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 3, 2003)

At 18 years old, I wouldn't even consider it. Work on your diet first....and go chase chicks or something!


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> At 18 years old, I wouldn't even consider it.



Was just about to say the same thing...


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 3, 2003)

Great minds think alike....which explains why TP hasn't responded.


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Great minds think alike....which explains why TP hasn't responded.




  

Too true man


----------



## Rusty (Jun 3, 2003)

Guess I need to read better........I passed right over the 18yoa thing.  Hey kid, grow some nuts first.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 3, 2003)

Spoken like a true Mentor, Rus.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes it could have some damaging effects on your body at 18 years old!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Spoken like a true Mentor, Rus.



You trying to be a smart ass?


----------



## Dero (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> You trying to be a smart ass?


TRYING!!!!!He does not have to try...


HE IS ONE!!!!!
  

Oooops,sorry,deviating from the subject at hand, 
I'm not too educated in the subject of pro-hormones,but what these guys have said makes total sense to me,let your body grow a tad more"naturally"


----------



## silencer (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok, that is what I originally thought... Yet what age would it be ok then ? 21,22,23 ?

I think I am not going to grow in height anymore...and I don't care .. I am just over 6'1" which is a pretty good height IMO.

thanks for the replies


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

If you feel mature enough, responsible enough, and have been training and eating sensibly for a few years now, built a solid base and feel ready, then i wouldn't stop you from trying them out.

Just make sure you are fully prepared for the step, know exactly what you're taking, how to take it properly/sensibly and what to do under various circumstances.

And be sure to find a good type and brand.


----------



## silencer (Jun 5, 2003)

Yea,

I don't think I'm ready yet, I'm probably just being impatient.

thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> If you feel mature enough, responsible enough, and have been training and eating sensibly for a few years now, built a solid base and feel ready, then i wouldn't stop you from trying them out.
> 
> Just make sure you are fully prepared for the step, know exactly what you're taking, how to take it properly/sensibly and what to do under various circumstances.
> ...



This, I agree with.  Though at 18 and 170 pounds, I doubt one would qualify.

Good thing DM is handing out advice on that which he has never tried.   (Though, as a general rule, it was good advice -- there is a first for everything).

Rusty, I am curious as to what you have used, type and brand, and what dose.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Now, I Never said anything negative about the product....only that I saw no benefits for an 18 year old boy, whose hormone levels are probably at optimal levels anyway. 
And what's wrong with chasing chicks? I suppose you're against that as well?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Now, I Never said anything negative about the product....only that I saw no benefits for an 18 year old boy, whose hormone levels are probably at optimal levels anyway.
> And what's wrong with chasing chicks? I suppose you're against that as well?



Ah yes, the tired argument of an 18 year olds test levels.  While there are reasons why an 18 year probably should not take PHs this is not one.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ah yes, the tired argument of an 18 year olds test levels.  While there are reasons why an 18 year probably should not take PHs this is not one.


True! While an 18 year old's test will be higher than say a 25 or 30 year old, it will not be as high as what it would be on PH's. So it is possible that PH's could be helpful! But like you said there are other reasons why he should not take them!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

So I take it you don't chase chicks?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> So I take it you don't chase chicks?



No.  I don't.  I am married.  Happily.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Not my point.......Aw, I don't have time for this...I have a VEGAS thread to maintain, y'know!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No.  I don't.  I am married.  Happily.



You forgot "with twins".


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh brother......and _this guy_ is supposed to be the Leptigen II journal watchdog? Uh Oh.
(Meaning Capt...not you TP)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2003)

And a mighty fine one I'll be too. Notice the stickler to details trait. Don't you worry none, DM, I'm watching...


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

This I don't doubt.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 11, 2003)

I agree with what CKD said. If you have been training for a few years and mature enough to know what you???re doing to your body I don???t see why you should not try them. Personally I have done them and I???m 17 years old, but I???m also I guess ahead of my age, I make most 17 years old look like baby???s  in front of me. I did a very short cycle (for 2 weeks) with MAG10, followed by 6-oxo. They say you don???t need it if you only use it for 2 weeks but I just wanted to lower the chances of any side effects I guess. It???s supposed to be safest pro-steroid out there but you never know. By the way I did see results from taking it, unlike most people  saying ???ah at your age it???s a waste of money kid??? well it wasn???t for me my strength went up, and gained 7 lbs in that two weeks, even after I stopped for about 1-2 weeks later I was still making constant gains then everything started to slow down back to normal I guess. Side effects I didn???t get any that I know of, if it stunted my growth well I really don???t care I???m already the tallest person in my family and I feel more than comfortable if this is how tall I???m going to be for the rest of my life.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 11, 2003)

Who's CKD?


----------



## silencer (Jun 12, 2003)

I think I'll wait until Im about 20 to give them a shot... I'm 19 this July anyway.. I wonder why it supposedly stunts your growth though? - What are the main dangerous effects and reasons for teenagers not to take them ? Stunted growth and that is it?


----------



## silencer (Jun 12, 2003)

Oh yea... chasing chicks ? no ... they chase me


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 12, 2003)

Man thats no fun


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2003)

Using prohormones under the age of 18 is a very bad idea; it can result in the closure of growth plates, thus resulting in permanently stunted growth; it can also result in potentially serious endocrine system problems.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 12, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## silencer (Jun 12, 2003)

'endocrine system problems' 

In layman's terms.. what is that ?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2003)

An Overview.....
A wide variety of physiological processes are carried out unconsciously by the endocrine system through chemical messengers called "hormones." The endocrine system is a collection of glands that produces these hormones, which are necessary for normal bodily functions. The hormones regulate metabolism, growth and sexual development. These glands release the hormones directly into the bloodstream, where they are transported to organs and tissues throughout the entire body.


----------

